# UK property auctions



## money man (18 Jul 2007)

Can anyone give me the websites/names of the main auction houses for residential property /  investment properties/commercial etc in UK (all areas) Ive done loads of searches and have found a few. But anyone who may be able to help i would be delighted. Thanks


----------



## lorna (18 Jul 2007)

savills.co.uk
strettons.co.uk
allsop.co.uk
pugh-company.co.uk
mchughandco.com
drivers.co.uk (drivers and norris)
[broken link removed] (andrews and robinson, SE5)
athawesauctioneers.co.uk
propwld.co.uk/auction (bagshaws)
barnardmarcusauctions.co.uk
wabarnes.co.uk
barnettross.co.uk
besleyhillsurveyit.co.uk
bigwood.uk.com
bondwolfe.net
boultonsestateagents.co.uk
bradleys-estate-agents.co.uk
breachwoodingram.co.uk
rightmove.co.uk/cpa
darlows.co.uk/auctions
dedman.net
auctions.erinaceous.com
cmx.joneslanglasalle.com
mainandmain.co.uk
northwestpropertyauctions.com
sva-auctions.co.uk (scotland)
wardandpartners.co.uk/auction
willmotts.uk.com
wilsonsauctions.com (belfast)

would this be enough to get you going !!? strettons are a big outfit. went to one of their auctions in november 06 - £30m property sold in one day.


----------



## money man (19 Jul 2007)

Wow!! Thanks lorna. That ansers my question . Saved me alot of leg work there. thanks again. Couldnt be happier with that.


----------



## Jaid79 (20 Jul 2007)

lorna said:


> savills.co.uk
> strettons.co.uk
> allsop.co.uk
> pugh-company.co.uk
> ...


 
WOW how long did it take you to reseach all of those? I was also looking for the same kind of information so thank you.


----------



## lorna (20 Jul 2007)

i didn't spend any time at all.  i subscribe to a monthly newsletter called "property auction news" - ISSN 1356-4528 (author Peter Parfait) and all the info is in there as well as lots of titles of useful books on tax, business opportunities, finance etc
subscription queries to: admin@streetwisepublications.co.uk


----------



## money man (20 Jul 2007)

Lorna, thanks for that. what has been your experience so far with the publication..do you find it useful? Have you purchased using their advice? Who do you recommend for finance . I understand that completion should usually take place within 3 wks which makes things a bit difficult.


----------



## lorna (20 Jul 2007)

property auctions are really for people who have nerves of steel. you usually have to have 10% of the sale price to put down on the day plus take out buildings insurance on the same day. you then have 30 days or so to complete. if you dont complete on time you will lose your 10% !
some people survey properties before the day but this gets costly as you could have a survey done and mortgage offer in hand and the property could go too high on the day and you will have incurred costs. some people buy without seeing the property but not something i recommend - this is for big fish ! - who can maybe afford to take a hit.
as for the newsletter, it is useful, you get to read about the results of auctions held around the UK and there are loads of contacts in there who are well established. 
i usually organise finance through Birmingham Midshires or Mortgage Express purely because they are fast. you would be best to get a good broker on your side, a good one will have inside contacts which can speed things up when required.
i take the advise given in the newsletter on board but really i only buy properties in north east london (on my doorstep) so i can manage them myself.  actually i tend to let all properties to local councils on guaranteed rent schemes which pay direct into bank account (this way i can organise my cash flow easier) plus i still get paid even if property is empty.
the most recent property i bought was a 2 bed ex council flat for £165,000 in Enfield EN2.  I spent about £3000 overhauling it and created a 3rd bedroom of the huge lounge.  I let this earlier this week to the Council for £975 guaranteed rent on a 3 year lease.  I have no letting agents fees and no utility bills.  i am happy with the return on this as the mortgage is around £700.  
if you can find 2 bed houses that are suitable to turn into 3 beds for letting then this helps to add value for rent or for selling on but it is hard enough to find properties that you can tidy up and sell on for profit.  too many people after the same thing i guess !


----------



## money man (20 Jul 2007)

975 a month? God thats a really good return. Looks like you have an eye for a bargain. Buying on your own doorstep is a good idea too ...know the market.Thanks for all your tips and advice


----------

